# I spy with my Halloween eye



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you are on the road and catch something Halloween take a shot of it and display it.

I go first. The shot isn't as good. Someone has a sticker on their car with a witch.

So I spy with my Halloween eye something orange!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

this sounds fun... good eye DT.
I'l have to take my camera with me now.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

these are houses within a 5 mile radius of mine..Ghoulbug was down here so her and I went out checking some out...pics not very good taken from a car..and raining--not orbs -rain drops
















the above and below were across the street from one another.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

wholly cow you found lots of Halloween stuff!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

heres another one ..these are giant metal flamingos they dress up for all the holidays and stuff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My turn. I did a ISTALK at Lhallow's house. I think alot of people know her. She lives about 1/4 mile away.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmmmm this looks like it could be a new game-----


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok how about an orange dog


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

pyro said:


> ok how about an orange dog


Something you don't see on a daily basis, an orange dog.


----------

